# Route from New York to Albany



## TeddyO (Oct 8, 2005)

In the spring I am planning to ride from New York City to Albany, well Saratoga actually, with a small group of people. I am looking for suggestions as to the best route While we might do it in two days, I am thinking that three days might be a more relaxed and fun trip:

East side of the Hudson or the West side?

Are there any continuous trails like the Putnam Division bikeway worth riding?

Any places to avoid due to killer grades, absence of shoulders, or crazy motorists?

Good places to camp?

How suitable are route 9, 9W and 32?

Any help is appreciated.
:idea:


----------



## crashjames (Jan 14, 2003)

Route 9 is nice - expect a lot of traffic, but parts I've been on (Albany north) have good shoulders.


----------



## team_sheepshead (Jan 17, 2003)

There's an annual charity ride that goes from NYC to Saratoga Springs. Maybe you can get their cue sheets. Good luck.

http://www.ibdride.org/about.php


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

There's a lot of options-
You can go over the GWB and up 9W to bear mountain, then cross the bear mtn bridge and take 9D and the route 9 bike trail up- parts of route 9 are closed to bicycles and you do NOT want to be on route 9 from Fishkill up through Poughkeepsie/Hyde Park. The 9D route keeps you off there.
You could continue on 9W from bear mtn north or you might want to look into heading north from NYC on the rail trail through westchester and putnam, then cut over to route 22 and head north- route 22 in dutchess is really nice, there's also a rail trail that runs parallel for a few stretches. You'd have to find a route west at some point however, but I ride in Dutchess and I've done a bunch of rides up that way to Great Barrington, MA, and it is absolutely gorgeous riding.


----------



## TeddyO (Oct 8, 2005)

Excellent! Many thanks. I'm not one for these mass rides with a big fundrasing component, but the map on their website is very slick.


----------

